# Make-n-Take Volunteer Instructors and ideas for HaUNTcon Apr 25-28 in Irving, TX



## DavisGraveyard (Feb 3, 2008)

We looking for people who are planning to attend Hauntcon and who want to lead a make-n-take session and have unique ideas that they think people will sign up for. The sessions are priced to cover the materials and usually limited to a set number of people. Please contact Jeff or Chris Davis if you are interested.

[email protected]


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe posing a question like "What would you like to attend as a Make and Take at Hauntcon 2013? Peoples ideas may spark (or find) experts that hadn't thought about doing something like....

One problem I see for anybody from out of town is that they have to have a way to get their projects home from the convention/Texas, so the projects need to be small enough that they can be carried or easily/cheaply shipped.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been chatting to Lenard Pickel. I may be doing one.


----------

